

Chrome DevTools can do THAT? Part II - igrigorik
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1DNljLkRpe9LIDfcqcpHzdLvEOyuVH4d1y9dtAJBr1I8/preview

======
stephenr
fucking seriously? Why would you want to use a WEB BROWSER to debug an iOS
App?

Why is it when a company like Apple puts out iTunes, with only vaguely related
functionality, people scream its bloat.

When Google does it, they can't wait to give Eric Schmidt a fucking reach
around.

If you want to debug an iOS Apps' traffic, use a HTTP Proxy Debugger. If you
want to debug a server-side app, use a debugger or a decent IDE that supports
debugging.

This concept of putting everything into the browser is exactly what led to
Windows Update being a part of IE in Windows.

